# Eukanuba show :(



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I went to the the last Eukanuba show that will be held in Long beach. ( it should air in Jan on Tv) 

only 4 standard poodles showed up !



Best of Variety 
GCH CH Brighton Lakeridge Encore 

Best of Opposite Sex 
GCH CH Dacun Kaylens He's A Heartbreaker 

Best Bred By in Breed/Variety 
CH Jaycee's The Count 

Award of Excellence
GCH CH Dawin Spitfire 

I will post pictures soon ( well link to my pictures )


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw the results and was also disappointed by the turnout. I was also disappointed because I am a Jetta fan and she won the breed and the group at Euk last year. 

Did you get any photos? Where will it be next year?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I was disappointed that no poodles made it to the BIS ring. 

I saw a lovely black mini and would have loved to find out who it was but didn't want to bother the handler.

The show will be in Orlando, FL for the next five years.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you know who the handler was? Male or female? Was the mini in English Saddle?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PaddleAddict said:


> I was disappointed that no poodles made it to the BIS ring.
> 
> I saw a lovely black mini and would have loved to find out who it was but didn't want to bother the handler.
> 
> The show will be in Orlando, FL for the next five years.


Did this mini win BOB if so I know the owner he is a great handler we may use him as a handler later down the road. 



> Did you get any photos? Where will it be next year?


Yes Feralpudel

I took pictures some came out really good given the low light in there ! 
Jetta had the nicest head out of all the dogs there. 

I have some silly pictures I took of her ( they are hilarious )


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

When I saw the mini it was not in the show ring. The person holding the lead was a woman, and I assume that was the handler, but you never know. I don't even know if it was a dog or bitch, but he/she had such a lovely face. The poodle was in a continental.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Too bad there wasn't a better turn out! Any ideas on why there wouldn't be? Look forward to seeing it on TV tho! ^.^


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ixion said:


> Too bad there wasn't a better turn out! Any ideas on why there wouldn't be? Look forward to seeing it on TV tho! ^.^


It should air in Jan on animal plant 

finished sorry for the noise in the pics my lens did pretty good I need that sigma 85mm 1.4 ! 
Zenfolio | Kerry | Eukanuba poodles


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

GCH CH Dawin Spitfire was the black bitch that got best of group last.. big show not long ago. I remember her o: The one the boxer one best of show.


----------

